# Discus poops,good chow for BN plecos



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm feeding my discus with bloodworms and spirulina flakes which yield partially digested bloodworms , I put 7 juvies BN and calico plecos ,, first couple of days poops accumulate on one area.. which I vaccum and do WC every 2nd day ,on the fourth day of their stay with the discus it was morning after switching the lights on no more big poops which I noticed was a lot before going to bed,,all that remains are plecos own poops and Rasboras(espie).So now I do WC every 4 days and every week in the future.My tank is BB..so now I do not feed my plecos anymore


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

being ancistrus, your bristlenose should not eat too much bloodworm. I don't know about how digested one but more veggie diet is needed for ancistrus. Just don't want you to see your plecos get bloated one day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I totally agree with Charles. Not that they eat poop, but all catfish will sniff after partially digested food. So if you want something to do some clean up there, Hypans (like L201, L129, L066) would do much better with your discus for that. But you have to keep in mind nothing is free....ie, the plecos will generate lots of poop too, as all that food that is processed has to go something instead of vanishing into thin air (or water).


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will not cut giving them algae food then,thanks for the heads up Charles....Gary ,I will do some research first for the Hypans,my goal is to do weekly WC but now every 4 days works for me...with some floating plants..


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

easy on the bloodworms on the discus also. its like mcdonalds..they need mnore than that. try tetrabits or a good quality pellet.
also some pleccos will end up sucking on discus slime coat as they get bigger. thats why most people use bushynoses with discus. they also can take discus temps good and dont get too huge.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also feed them spirulina alternate with BW,tetra bit,, I already considered that and going to buy today actually..I know that they will suck the slime coat..... they are going to my planted tank when they get bigger,,cories are next after them


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Sturisoma and Hypostomus species have to known to suck on slime coat. Never heard of BNP's and Hypans causing this problem.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes BNP do..I do anticipate it so moving them soon in place of cories is my project...here is a thread from simplydiscus

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/archive/index.php/t-41665.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The diet was not discussed except BH for the discus. Since BNP's are herbivores, if you feed them all meat, they're needing nutrition that's missing in a fatty diet like BH. And I also think there is some merit to the discussion of fish as individuals, like any other vertebrate. If you have BNP's, you should really be feeding veggies once a week at least. I feed me plecos fresh food 3 times a week. The only problem with that is that of course they're not as efficient as algae eaters. Realistically, if discus is your priority (which I think it is), you have to decide what is best for them, and what's best is a species tank of course. Barring that, you have to weigh the pros and cons for yourself. I'm slowing getting rid of all my cichlids in my pleco tank myself.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

before jumping into discus keeping I already did my homework,,I would say more than basic + my experience with community and planted tank...and once you have them more learning would be necessary


----------

